# Kürschner Formel?



## crazycid (31. Dezember 2007)

Hi Leute, 
Es gab mal irgendeine Formel zum berechnen der Kürschnerbaren Mobs, also welches Level ein Mob höchstens haben kann das man ihn noch kürschnern kann.
Kann mir jemand diese Formel sagen?
MFG Crazy


----------



## Pomela (31. Dezember 2007)

dein Kürschnerlevel : 5 = Level des Mobs, den du kürschnern könntest


----------



## crazycid (1. Januar 2008)

Pomela schrieb:


> dein Kürschnerlevel : 5 = Level des Mobs, den du kürschnern könntest


Danke sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fiddi (30. Mai 2008)

bis lvl 10 kannst du aber immer küschnern also auch mit küschnern auf 1


----------



## Orgrimas (2. Juni 2008)

nich ganz, du kannst lvl 1 mobs... also hasen usw. bzw rehe und schafe (lvl 5) bis zu nem skill bis 100 kürschern... danach sind die grau!


----------

